# Gy 326 Freda Sophia



## Kerbtrawler (Sep 8, 2006)

Hi all,
Looking for details on the FREDA SOPHIA

All I have is 
German vessel built Baden 1903
bought by G E Moody 12/1930
Reported lost 15/11/1931 Stranded at Iceland

Any other information would be appreciated

Thanks


----------



## Steve Farrow (Sep 9, 2006)

Hi Trevor,
All I have on the FRIDA SOPHIA is, 246 gross tons, 97 net tons, 135.3' loa, 22.5' b, 9.7' d, Off No 161003. GY 326.
Stranded at Vestmanaejar, Iceland.
Steve


----------



## birgir (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi.
Here is what I have on said ship. First from "Deutsce Fischdampfer" by Wolfgang Walter.
Baden, built by Seebeckwerft Geestemunde (presentday Bremerhaven) 1904 for NORDSEE (Germany´s biggest trawler company.)253.59 brt 77.86 nrt. l.pp. 41.27. b 6.87. d 3.00. Engine 440 hp.
Sold in 1928 to Hochseefischerei Emden AG. and renamed Bauke. 1930 sold to Hamburg and rightaway to England.
The ship had many sisterships, all named after German states.

From the icelandic book Thrautgodir á Raunastund, which records mishaps at sea in the twentieth century. Vol.1 covered the period 1928-1935, and was less detailed than later volumes, that became a chronological register. From p.188, in my loose translation. 
Frida Sophia: On November 15. the english trawler Frida Sophe from Grimsby was loading fresh fish at the port Vestmannaeyjar. After loading was finished, the ship left the pier and anchored out in the harbour. The engine was in need of some minor repairs, and steam was blown out of the boilers. As the ship lay without power, a storm blew up studdenly from the southeast. The ship parted its chains, and was driven ashore at the outer pier. The front end lay against the piers head, so the crew were easily saved ashore, but the ship proved damaged beyond repair.

Birgir Thorisson, Iceland.


----------



## Kerbtrawler (Sep 8, 2006)

Steve , Bigir 
many thanks for the detailed information

not sure I could have asked for more.....LOL


----------

